# Netherlands



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, Are there any IBS suffers from Holland. I'd like to share my experiences and chat with someone who understands what I'm going through. I have IBS C/D with a lot of gas, the leaky gas.hoop dat ik snel iets van iemand hoor,Bluedonna


----------



## Valerie2603 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Bluedonna,I just found and joined this group yesterday but have suffered from IBS for about 25 years. I'm from England but am currently living in The Netherlands if that's of any help to you?Met vriendelijke groeten,Valerie


----------



## bluedonna (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Valerie,Welcome to the IBS group. Wow, 25 years, that's a long time, I hope that your IBS isn't bothering you a lot, and if it is I'm sorry.It doesn't matter that you're from England. I'm originally from Curacao, but now I live in Holland.Is it okay if I email you? doei,Bluedonna


----------



## Valerie2603 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Bluedonna,I've just sent you a PM. Met vriendelijke groeten,Valerie


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Well I have somewhat of a different twist, I am dutch living in the US. I am also familiar with Curacao since my son is half antilian (his dad is from Curacao) and we have been there several times. So even though I am not in the Netherlands, I probably will be able to relate to a lot of things, in case you are interested.Nou ik hoor het wel, heel veel groetjes!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Valerie







lovely country you live in


----------

